# Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5



## Roter Piranha (3. Mai 2015)

Wer ist denn alles so dabei ? 
Wir fahren mit 2 teams hin.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ich werde ebenfalls dabei sein.

Carsten


----------



## looser-olly (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

ich auch !!!!


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Was haltet Ihr von einem Treffen vor Ort. Einfach mal zum Hallo-Sagen. 12.30 Uhr vor der Eingangstür des Restaurants?

LG C.


----------



## Roter Piranha (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ja gute Idee, da wir doch ca 3 Std fahren, kann ich nicht genau sagen ob es 11:30 oder 11:45 Uhr wird. Aber wir wollten schon rechtzeitig da sein, und traditionell ne Currywurst vorm cup essen
Und noch einen Sitzplatz zu ergattern.


----------



## Roter Piranha (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ach verlesen, 12:30 Uhr jo da sind wir da :vik:


----------



## looser-olly (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

jep , 12.30 Uhr iss gut !!!!


----------



## looser-olly (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

das wird ja nen furchtbares  gedränge werden vor der tür !!!!


----------



## Roter Piranha (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ja alle Raucher werden da stehen, ich werde ne capi tragen, werde bevor wir los fahren noch hier Posten welche. Dann könnt ihr mich ja ansprechen. Anders geht's da wohl nicht bei 120 Leuten.  Bin auch schon fleißig am Sachen zusammen stellen, will ja die Konkurrenz  hinter mir lassen :q:q|wavey:


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Mein größten Respekt, dass du dich der erdrückenden Konkurrenz nicht unvorbereitet gegenüber stellst. :q


----------



## looser-olly (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

mein Respekt hast auch ,

 wird dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen ,

 denn es kann nur ein Team gewinnen !!


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*



looser-olly schrieb:


> mein Respekt hast auch ,
> 
> wird dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen ,
> 
> denn es kann nur ein Team gewinnen !!




Stimmt genau! Und wenn Du deinem Nickname alle Ehre machst, wissen wir zumindest, welches Team es eher nicht gewinnt...   :m


----------



## Roter Piranha (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

 ich wollts nicht sagen 

Merkt euch schonmal cuxland 1 der Name wird um 1:00 Uhr nach vorne gebeten :m


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> ich wollts nicht sagen
> 
> Merkt euch schonmal cuxland 1 der Name wird um 1:00 Uhr nach vorne gebeten :m




Ja, es soll rote Strandlaternen als Trostpreise geben....


----------



## Hämmer25 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ich tippe auch auf das Team von Looser Olly(ich weiß ja wer in dem Team angelt)


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Was glaubt ihr, wo es morgen hingeht?


----------



## Roter Piranha (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Keine Ahnung, evtl so viel zeit wie wir haben auf die insel. Wind ist ja auch nicht so für uns.  So weißes capi Trag ich.


----------



## Roter Piranha (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ja konnte leider nicht halb 1 raus kommen, da unsere Manschaft Essen bestellt hatte, und wir dann gegessen haben. 
Aber wir haben das beste draus gemacht, und so reichte es am Ende für platz 11. 
Und ich hab ne Räuchertonne


----------



## Dorschoffi (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Wie waren denn die Fänge bei eurem Cup? Und wo wurde geangelt?


----------



## Roter Piranha (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ostküste heiligenhafen haben wir geangelt.  Fänge waren schlecht. Viel untermassig.  Ich meine bei  ca 90 Angler kamen ca 130 massige Fische in 7 std raus.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, Rosenfelde und Ostermade je 49 Maßige und in Kraksdorf 21. Macht 119 Fische bei 84 Anglern. Es hat mir aber dennoch sehr gut gefallen. Es war super organisiert, jeder hat eine schöne und brauchbare Erinnerung mitgenommen, deren Wert über dem des Startgeldes lag und die Stimmung fand ich auch sehr gut. Fanggarantie gibt's hält nicht. Auf der Westseite wäre es deutlich ungemütlicher geworden mit dem Wind, mögliche Mehrfänge hin oder her.

Fazit: Wiederholung im nächsten Mai, ja gerne!

Carsten


----------



## Roter Piranha (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ja die Veranstaltung war Top, und es ging auch reibungslos über die Bühne, Preise waren auch sehr gut. Auch gute Idee mit den Uhren.  Wir kommen auch wieder.  Ne Wetter kann man sich nicht aussuchen. 
Welche Plätze habt ihr gemacht ? 
Unser 2 tes Team hat platz 12 und wir 11.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Dann wart ihr vielleicht die Bad Schwartauer neben unserem Tisch? 
Nun denn, nicht glücklich aber ohne Scham schaue ich der Realität ins Auge, dass wir den vorletzten Platz belegt haben. Den einzigen Fisch für die Wertung konnte ich in Rosenfelde fangen. 
Was haben wir geflucht, als wir erfuhren, dass das letzte Team als Trostpreis die Tour mit Schollenbrandy bekommt. Dadurch schmerzte der vorletzte Platz um so mehr! Aber Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht... :m


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ne wir kommen aus otterndorf/Cuxhaven.  Wir hatten 5 Fische zusammen . Ja der Gutschein ist nicht schlecht, hab ich auch mal gewonnen, aber für eine Person.  Die haben ja für 6 Person.


----------



## Floschi (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Wir haben Platz 23 gemacht. Ich war in Rosenfelde und habe 2 Flundern gefangen. Meine PartnerIn hatten nur Kleinkram.

 War ne tolle Veranstaltung. Sind nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder am Start. 

 Und die Casio Pro Tek, die wir als Wildcard-Gewinner noch bekommen haben, ist an meinem Handgelenk #h. Fettes Teil!

 Auch das Training am Freitag Abend mit dem Quantum Sea Team war absolute Spitze. Da konnte ich 8 Platte verhaften.


----------



## looser-olly (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

moin ,

 wir hatten ein *fast* perfektes Ergebnis , 

 aber leider nur fast !!!

 ille konnte seinen Sektor in kraksdorf mit 6 massigen dorschen gewinnen !!

 auch ich konnte meinen Sektor in rosenfelde mit 5 guten dorschen und nem schönen butt gewinnen !!

 leider konnte basti in ostermade keinen massigen fisch in die wertung bringen - kopf hoch junge , wird schon - 

 so konnten wir mit 2 fängern noch den 5 platz belegen !!

 Glückwunsch allen fängern und gewinnern , und nartürlich dem orga Team , die ne super Veranstaltung auf die beine gestellt haben 

 danke dafür !!!





 lg olly.


----------



## Roter Piranha (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Ah alles klar in kraksdorf saß ich auch, 3 mann neben mir der der aus eurem Team die Dorsche hatte.  Ich muss echt sagen, werfen kann er, der hat die montage echt weit geworfen.  Kein Wunder das da gute Dorsche kamen. 
Der Termin steht ja schon wieder ,mal gucken ob es nächstes Jahr mehr sind aus m Forum. 
Aber im herbst geht's ja weiter,fehmarnpokal und mepocup  usw #6


----------



## Herman Hummerich (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Moin Leude! 


Das klingt ja alles sehr flauschig! 

Ich würd auch mal gerne bei so ner erlauchten Runde mitfischen, aber mir fehlt das Team! 
Wie habt ihr denn zusammengefunden?? 
Oder sind das irgendwie zusammengewürfelte Leute aus der Lostrommel des Veranstalters??

Vielleicht erklärt sich ja auch jemand bereit mich aufzunehmen, weil einer das Handwerk an den Nagel hängt  oder es fällt irgendwer aus das ich einspringen könnte! 
Büschen Ostseeerfahrung hab ich wohl und die Brandung liegt mir im Blut! 

Sei es wie es will wäre schön hier von euch zu hören! 

Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Quantum tripple shore cup 16.5*

Hallo Herman 
Es gibt viele so welche verantstaltungen. Es gibt Einzelwertung, 2 und 3 mann Wertung.  Musst dich einfach bei den cup s mit Einzelwertung anmelden. Spaß macht es immer , sonst mal deine Leute fragen ob da einer Bock zu hat. Zugegeben bei uns findet sich auch kaum einer der zum brandungsangeln Lust hat, weil wir auch dafür zu weit weg wohnen. Deshalb sind wir 6 Leute, so könnten wir auch wenn keiner ausfällt an jedem cup teilnehmen.  Privat fahren wir natürlich auch ab und zu zum brandeln.


----------

